# [SOLVED] Exchange Problem



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Bought a Moto G 2nd Gen today. Configured my corporate account and found that it keeps syncing again and again from beginning whenever I exit and restart the mail application.

What could be the problem?
Help Please.

Cheers.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Exchange Problem*

what mail app are you using? the default one or another app?


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Exchange Problem*

Sir, I am using the default e-mail application.


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Exchange Problem*

Holy BUMP!!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Exchange Problem*

in the account options screen, what is your email checking frequency. Not sure where it may be located on your specific phone. 

see the following 

Set up email on an Android phone or tablet - support


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Exchange Problem*

It is set to Automatic(Push).


----------



## BigMouse (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Exchange Problem*

Hi, want to inform that it was a bug in Android KitKat which Google has fixed in lollipop. I installed third party email client Nine Exchange and it works like charm.

Thanks,


----------

